# Tebow to Denver??



## tjl1388 (Apr 22, 2010)

Are you KIDDING me??  

WOW!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Apr 22, 2010)

I wish him well because he's a great kid. But I agree...wow


----------



## chadair (Apr 22, 2010)

where is all the nay sayers on here who said he wouldnt go in the 1st?????

cant believe Denvers scouts know more then some on this board.

 Mel Kiper still wont admit he is a qb


----------



## Arrow3 (Apr 22, 2010)

He can hand the ball off to Knowshon!!


----------



## bullgator (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats Timmy boy!. Three Gators so far in the 1st .


----------



## tjl1388 (Apr 22, 2010)

chadair said:


> where is all the nay sayers on here who said he wouldnt go in the 1st?????
> 
> cant believe Denvers scouts know more then some on this board.
> 
> Mel Kiper still wont admit he is a qb



The dude sounds like an Obama teleprompter listening too him speak...for love of god..breathe dude.

If you played a drinking game with how many times Tebow says "I" or "with all my heart"  you would be drunk in one paragraph.

I hope Denvers scouts know more than this board..that's what they get paid for..we don't.

He is a great guy I will admit.  I will however not root for him. He is a Gator and throws like a drunk chicken.  I hope he gets split in half.

Denver just spent a 1st round draft pick on a guy that is no where near ready to start...BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 22, 2010)

chadair said:


> where is all the nay sayers on here who said he wouldnt go in the 1st?????
> 
> cant believe Denvers scouts know more then some on this board.
> 
> Mel Kiper still wont admit he is a qb



i was one of the nay sayers.  still don't think it'll work out, but good for tebow.  

as for the comment about the denver scouts; the list of nfl scouts who have been wrong in the past is quite long.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 22, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> poor jimmy clausen....



LOL..... I never have liked that guy and don't get all the hub bub surrounding him.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 22, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> poor jimmy clausen....



i can't stand clausen, but i think he will be a far better nfl player than tebow.


----------



## maker4life (Apr 22, 2010)

Wish him the best . I of course hate a Gator but I love to see folks prove all the doubters wrong , and I was a doubter .


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll bet any UF fan on here a case of beer (winners choice) that he won't earn a starting QB spot in Denver within the next 2 seasons. I said earn... not win by injury.


----------



## tjl1388 (Apr 22, 2010)

The broncos traded a 2nd, 3rd, and a 4th round pick to move up to get him.

EPIC FAIL on a stratospheric level.    

I have lived to see it all...  a 1st round pick because he was a nice guy.

I am completely floored.


----------



## plottman25 (Apr 22, 2010)

Im just glad he got picked before Colt mcoy, i hope he gets picked dead last like the fat kid in kick ball lol.


----------



## Yellow Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Pinch me on this one, I went to sleep, maybe it is all a dream.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 22, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> all in all id say, starting in the next 2 years doesnt make or break success.



true, but that is a good bit of money to spend on a first round qb, to not touch the field until year 3.  i think it's a big gamble to pick a qb in the first round, unless you are confident that he is going to be the starter fairly quick.


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 22, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> im not sure he will either. But i don't think thats a bad thing. So what if he starts in the next 2.....maybe he plays sparingly..learns really well....improves mechanics...and is ready to LEAD the team in 2 years.
> 
> Stafford started right away (and this isnt a georgia/fl thing) just using him as an example...he started right out of the gate and did Detroit absolutely no good at all in the grand scheme of things and got nicked up a bunch.
> 
> ...



Correct... But Stafford has every physical tool an NFL team is looking for in a QB (rocket arm, quick release, knows how to take snaps from under center and read defenses... never got audibles from the sidelines) . Tebow has every physical tool an NFL team is looking for in a TE or a HB. He was a great college QB (>>>than Stafford) in a system that matched him perfectly.  Unfortunately, that doesn't make him a good NFL QB prospect. I'm not making it a UF/UGA thing either. Wuerffel was better than Manning too... in college.  I just honestly thing he isn't pro QB material. If I'm wrong I'm willing to buy a case of beer to someone who really thinks he is.


----------



## chadair (Apr 22, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> I'll bet any UF fan on here a case of beer (winners choice) that he won't earn a starting QB spot in Denver within the next 2 seasons. I said earn... not win by injury.



 bud light Darren your on!!


----------



## shdw633 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think you guys are missing the big picture with T-bow, Denver wants to run the wildcat and I do think they are looking at him as a halfback with an arm that could run the wildcat like Ronnie Brown can for Miami.  To have that option along with a long term possibility of being a starting QB in the future makes him worth the pick and the $$$ IMO.


----------



## chadair (Apr 22, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> as for the comment about the denver scouts; the list of nfl scouts who have been wrong in the past is quite long.



lets c the list 

I would say Gruden and Young know as much as anyone on nfl football. so right now, I like what they r sayin.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Apr 22, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> I dont drink beer so i cant take you up on the bet though...



I'll spice it up a bit then.....

A nice bottle of Phillips Union!  How's that sound?


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 22, 2010)

chadair said:


> bud light Darren your on!!



OK brother! Cheers! I'll take Newcastle... Winner shares the spoils!   See guys. A prime example of rival fans having a friendly rivalry on Woody's. Take note... Double or nothin that Moreno throws a TD in a regular season game before Tebow does???


----------



## chadair (Apr 22, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Double or nothin that Moreno throws a TD in a regular season game before Tebow does???


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 22, 2010)

chadair said:


> lets c the list



for qb's, here are a few-

ryan leaf
akili smith
tim couch
heath shuler
cade mcnown
andre ware
david klingler


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's to hoping this thread is kept civil and good natured among all! I'll bet another case of brew that it's dissolved to crapola by this time tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Apr 22, 2010)

Denver gave up a lot for a 3rd string QB

I wish him well, I think he is a great kid, but he ain't a 1st round QB.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Congratulations Tim Tebow. Wish Jacksonville would have taken you but they are in a downward spiral and I don't see them lasting much longer. Too bad for them! Denver made the right decision, even if we have to wait a while to see you play. 

BTW, I always knew you would go first round.


----------



## Palmetto (Apr 22, 2010)

I have loved to hate Tebow over the years. But truth be told he is a heck of an player and the kid is a winner. I am not sure I can ever really pull for him but my bet is he will be a surprise success in the NFL.

He just wins, he just does.

I just threw up in my mouth a little.......


----------



## homey (Apr 23, 2010)

Very Simple.....If Vick can Play in the NFL then Tebow can surely play there too. Vick is not a QB and never has been one. He is an athelete but that's it.Tebow is just as good except he has somethings Vick never will.Class,Character,Backbone and respect for other people.If the world would quit admiring these punks and thugs we could live in a better place.I'm not a Gator fan but you gotta respect Tebow.
ROLL TIDE ROLL


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 23, 2010)

Tebow surprised me being taken in the first round because he seemed to me a project at QB in the NFL. He was a bull in college but I would not risk his cranium running him 15 times a game. In time can he be developed into a good solid NFL qb? I think so.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Apr 23, 2010)

Don't know how he'll do; I was not really suprised he went in the first round. At least Denver fans may not have to worry about the "Big Ben" issues like Pittsburgh does with ole TIMMAY...  I just hate seeing a Man Cry - don't you...


----------



## Bitteroot (Apr 23, 2010)

"there's no crying in football"


----------



## chadair (Apr 23, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> for qb's, here are a few-
> 
> ryan leaf
> akili smith
> ...



I was talkin about the neames of the SCOUTS!!! u said the list of scouts who have been wrong is long. and I asked to c that list.


----------



## bonaireboy (Apr 23, 2010)

Denver has a starting qb and Tebow will be allowed to develope. They are know for a solid line play and solid run game. He will be the starter by his 3rd season. I have never understood all the haters for Tebow. He is more prepared for the nfl the the 1st pick. I will bet a case of beer Tebow has a better career then Bradford...the next Ryan Leaf.


----------



## huntindawg (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm sure by now y'all have seen the videos of Tebow's "improved" throwing motion.  You know who he looks like to me in those videos?? A weak-armed David Greene.  Granted, TT probably has .5 of a second on Greene, but running into a LB in college and running into Ray Lewis ain't the same thing.  

We all know Greene has made his living as a 2-3rd string backup.  I don't see TT doing much else.  Congrats Denver!!!


----------



## chadair (Apr 23, 2010)

bonaireboy said:


> I have never understood all the haters for Tebow..



they are haters cause Tebow owned thier team. there is a pattern on this site for the haters. Mainly a two team fan base, and they believe they know a lot more then the people who get paid for football...


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't hate Tebow. I think he was sensationalized beyond belief and people grow tired of hearing about him, ala Notre Dame... He's the Kate Gosselin of CFB. OK great, she has 4011 kids and was made over... Enough already. There are great stories everyday in CFB but ESPN saw fit to make sure about 99% of those were all about Tebow. Just tiring.... SO it's the same reason people either love or hate ND. Just sick of hearing about them.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Apr 23, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> actually he was....did you miss it...#25 in the first round to the Broncos...



I watched it and I respect the kid. But he was taken well above where the consensus of NFL Scouts had him going and Denver gave away the farm to get him. I hope he ends up being a star, but I have some serious doubts.

Let's revisit this topic in 4 or 5 years and see where he is.


----------



## Palmetto (Apr 23, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> ... He's the Kate Gosselin of CFB.


----------



## jmar28 (Apr 23, 2010)

homey said:


> Very Simple.....If Vick can Play in the NFL then Tebow can surely play there too. Vick is not a QB and never has been one. He is an athelete but that's it.Tebow is just as good except he has somethings Vick never will.Class,Character,Backbone and respect for other people.If the world would quit admiring these punks and thugs we could live in a better place.I'm not a Gator fan but you gotta respect Tebow.
> ROLL TIDE ROLL



1st off, I will admit I was a doubter. I have to give credit where credit is due to Tebow. Wish him well untill he plays the Falcons then I want him to fail badly 

Why do people still have to bring up Vick, why can't you just let it go. Did his actions have any effect on you personally? Let it go dude, Vick is a QB, he was a good one with the Falcons.

Sorry about that, let us carry on shall we?!?!?!?!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 23, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> I don't hate Tebow. I think he was sensationalized beyond belief and people grow tired of hearing about him, ala Notre Dame... He's the Kate Gosselin of CFB. OK great, she has 4011 kids and was made over... Enough already. There are great stories everyday in CFB but ESPN saw fit to make sure about 99% of those were all about Tebow. Just tiring....



Thank you Darren.  Guys lets put the bickering aside for just a minute and think about this without being overpowered by your loyalty to your team.

How can yall not understand how people who aren't UF fans would be sick to death of hearing about Tim Tebow?  How do yall not get that?  It has zero to do with hating the guy.  I imagine I would like him if I met him, but that doesn't mean that I want to have to hear about him all the time and constantly be bombarded with how great a guy he is.

I agree, he's a top notch person but for the love of God it gets old hearing it over and over and over.  Some of you Gators get sick of hearing that same stuff about mark Richt right?  Sure you do because you've said so.  So yall know what we mean.  It has nothing to do with hating him.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 23, 2010)

Arrow3 said:


> He can hand the ball off to Knowshon!!




You mean throw some good lead blocks for Knowshon as his fullback.

Good luck to him.  I'm still shocked that he went in the first round and am skeptical that he will make it as a qb in the league but if he does, I've got no problem with that other than having to hear the Tebow worship around here.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 23, 2010)

homey said:


> Very Simple.....If Vick can Play in the NFL then Tebow can surely play there too. Vick is not a QB and never has been one. He is an athelete but that's it.Tebow is just as good except he has somethings Vick never will.Class,Character,Backbone and respect for other people.If the world would quit admiring these punks and thugs we could live in a better place.I'm not a Gator fan but you gotta respect Tebow.
> ROLL TIDE ROLL



Vick ran a 4.3 and could throw the ball 80 yards.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 23, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> He's the Kate Gosselin of CFB.



So, Tebow can't dance either?


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 23, 2010)

From a Dawg fan,Congrats to Tebow. I am proud for him.

Maybe he will come in when they need the jump pass at the goal line.


----------



## homey (Apr 23, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> I'm sure by now y'all have seen the videos of Tebow's "improved" throwing motion.  You know who he looks like to me in those videos?? A weak-armed David Greene.  Granted, TT probably has .5 of a second on Greene, but running into a LB in college and running into Ray Lewis ain't the same thing.
> 
> We all know Greene has made his living as a 2-3rd string backup.  I don't see TT doing much else.  Congrats Denver!!!



Maybe Tebow will run into Ray Lewis when Tim goes to prisons to encourage people to do better. That's where Ray belongs. Just another thug, nothing more


----------



## jmar28 (Apr 23, 2010)

homey said:


> Maybe Tebow will run into Ray Lewis when Tim goes to prisons to encourage people to do better. That's where Ray belongs. Just another thug, nothing more




Your just an angry little man aren't you


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 23, 2010)

You guys crack me up...who cares where Tebow went?
"Mechanics"? what is that?....you guys ever see Steve Young? Jim McMahon? Tarkenton? Elway?, Favre? none of these guys have "proper Mechanics" but they win/won...and Tebow will too in time, maybe sooner than later,...I'm no Tebow apologist, but I think the kid will be successful,...and I think it is very entertaining to watch you guys react to him.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrats to Tim.  Glad to see him get picked in the first round and shut up some of the Nasayers.  He will always be a winner.  No way around it

Congrats to him and cant wait to see him play


----------



## huntindawg (Apr 23, 2010)

homey said:


> Maybe Tebow will run into Ray Lewis when Tim goes to prisons to encourage people to do better. That's where Ray belongs. Just another thug, nothing more



Hahahaha!!  I don't like Ray at all....I agree he should be in prison or definitely out of the league.  He may not have killed a man, but he covered for someone and knows who did.  

I just picked him at random cause when you think big LB, you think Ray Lewis.


----------



## tjl1388 (Apr 23, 2010)

homey said:


> Maybe Tebow will run into Ray Lewis when Tim goes to prisons to encourage people to do better. That's where Ray belongs. Just another thug, nothing more



Ray Lewis is as much a thug as every other NFL and CFB player that have been arrested and then cleared of all charges.  Get over it.  He is a PROVEN All Pro and Super Bowl Champion who is a first ballot hall of famer and arguably one of the best middle linebackers to ever play in the NFL.   

On that note, I'm sure Tebow won't have to seek out Ray Lewis....  Ray Lewis loves welcoming rookies to the league...assuming Tebow even gets on the field.   We won't have to wait long.  Oct. 10th to be exact.

Tebow has done nothing in the league to even start to prove he should even be on the field with the likes of Ray Lewis.    You don't draft projects, or "situational" players in the first round.   Just happy it wasn't my team.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Apr 23, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Vick ran a 4.3 and could throw the ball 80 yards.



Bingo.


----------



## jmar28 (Apr 23, 2010)

I watched Sport Science and they had Ray Lewis on there running through a door to see how much pounds of force he has, from 5 feet away he generated over a 1,000 pounds of force and tore the door completly off. The man is a beast


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2010)

Tebow handing off to Knowshon and throwing TDs to BeBe...  Is this real?


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 23, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Vick ran a 4.3 and could throw the ball 80 yards.


...even if his receiver was only at 20 yds


----------



## Hogtown (Apr 23, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> How can yall not understand how people who aren't UF fans would be sick to death of hearing about Tim Tebow?  How do yall not get that?  It has zero to do with hating the guy.  I imagine I would like him if I met him, but that doesn't mean that I want to have to hear about him all the time and constantly be bombarded with how great a guy he is.
> 
> .



You are spot on South GA.  I'm a Gator and I'm in G'ville. I will go on the record right now and say: I Hogtown, life-long Gator, am tired of hearing about Tebow. Great guy, great Gator, but give it a rest.  Lets talk about people who will be playing in the SEC in 2010.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 23, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> ...even if his receiver was only at 20 yds



lol... he had the "touch" of a .300 Win Mag.


----------



## huntindawg (Apr 23, 2010)

tjl1388 said:


> Ray Lewis is as much a thug as every other NFL and CFB player that have been arrested and then cleared of all charges.  Get over it.  He is a PROVEN All Pro and Super Bowl Champion who is a first ballot hall of famer and arguably one of the best middle linebackers to ever play in the NFL.



And this has to do w/ him being an accessory to murder how?

I guess if OJ had gone to Miami instead of USC, you would be by his side defending him???  He was charged and then cleared just like your boy...


----------



## tjl1388 (Apr 23, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> lol... he had the "touch" of a .300 Win Mag.





Doc.....





THAT was funny.


----------



## mossyback8874 (Apr 23, 2010)

This is what I'm wondering.  Tebow has good arm strength, great leadership abilities, great football sense, and is as athletic as just about any other QB in the NFL.  Why is taking him in the first round a shock?  I think it's more of a shock taking Bradford.  Bradford played in a conference with weak defenses (according to so-called experts), has a tendency to get hurt, and isn't the leader that Tebow is.  I think we can all agree that Joe Montana was one of the top quarterbacks of all time.  Weak arm, not great mechanics, but great intangibles.  I'm a diehard dog fan and HATE Florida.  But this is just silly, when you draft a QB in the first round, you go off intangibles, not pure talent (Ryan Leaf).  I think it was a great move for Denver and I think any team that needed a QB and passed on Tebow will eventually regret it.


----------



## DeWalt (Apr 23, 2010)

*I wonder why it is that those of you who profess not to "hate" Tebow but just are "so tired of hearing about him", make it a point to read and respond to every thread that has "Tebow" in the title. 

This thread for example started after 10pm last night and has already generated over 70 posts. 
And you wonder why the press continually writes about him. 
Show me another thread that generated this many posts so quickly.

These same folks take every opportunity to make derogatory comments about him and anyone who likes and respect him and yet they don't hate him... 

Heres an idea...


If reading about him bothers you so much....

Don't click on Threads that are clearly about Tim Tebow.

Gator Nation
*


----------



## BoShank (Apr 23, 2010)

The big picture for Denver doesn't look very good.  You clear out J. Cutler and B. Marshal and now trade three draft picks to get Teebow?   

Denver is becoming the oakland Raiders

Im not saying Teebow is terrible but really is he worth that kind of gamble?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2010)

BoShank said:


> The big picture for Denver doesn't look very good.  You clear out J. Cutler and B. Marshal and now trade three draft picks to get Teebow?
> 
> Denver is becoming the oakland Raiders
> 
> Im not saying Teebow is terrible but really is he worth that kind of gamble?



At least they didnt hire Lane Kiffin.


----------



## BoShank (Apr 23, 2010)

That would have top them off.


----------



## chadair (Apr 23, 2010)

mossyback8874 said:


> This is what I'm wondering.  Tebow has good arm strength, great leadership abilities, great football sense, and is as athletic as just about any other QB in the NFL.  Why is taking him in the first round a shock?  I think it's more of a shock taking Bradford.  Bradford played in a conference with weak defenses (according to so-called experts), has a tendency to get hurt, and isn't the leader that Tebow is.  I think we can all agree that Joe Montana was one of the top quarterbacks of all time.  Weak arm, not great mechanics, but great intangibles.  I'm a diehard dog fan and HATE Florida.  But this is just silly, when you draft a QB in the first round, you go off intangibles, not pure talent (Ryan Leaf).  I think it was a great move for Denver and I think any team that needed a QB and passed on Tebow will eventually regret it.



great post!!

a lot on here want to ride the coattails of the SEC. and talk about how it's the toughest conference. Will Bradfords stats aint much better then Tebows. and I thank it is obvious how week the defenses r in the BIG 12.

So other then the fact that Tebow lowers his shoulder and runs over db's, and he gets the praise of all the media (which he should. we dont see many players who is as dedicated to a cause the way he has), what other reason do yall thank he is not an nfl qb????


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 23, 2010)

Jeff George....prototype mechanics, Coaches drooled over his "passing ability",...I think everyone here knows how that worked out.

Tebow will do fine


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 23, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Jeff George....prototype mechanics, Coaches drooled over his "passing ability",...I think everyone here knows how that worked out.



16 total years in the league, 154 TD's to 113 INT's, 27,602 yards, and a career passer rating of around 80.  George had a lot of success when the system matched his strengths.  

I personally don't think Tebow will ever get anywhere near George's passing numbers in the NFL.


----------



## DeWalt (Apr 23, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> 16 total years in the league, 154 TD's to 113 INT's, 27,602 yards, and a career passer rating of around 80.  George had a lot of success when the system matched his strengths.
> 
> I personally don't think Tebow will ever get anywhere near George's passing numbers in the NFL.



Lots a folks didn't think he would get anywhere near Herschell's numbers in college either...


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 23, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> 16 total years in the league, 154 TD's to 113 INT's, 27,602 yards, and a career passer rating of around 80.  George had a lot of success when the system matched his strengths.
> 
> I personally don't think Tebow will ever get anywhere near George's passing numbers in the NFL.



who cares about passing numbers?...I care about winning numbers, # of Championships, winning % etc...all the other stuff is just trivia


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 23, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> who cares about passing numbers?...I care about winning numbers, # of Championships, winning % etc...all the other stuff is just trivia



Dan Marino would disagree, along with all of the other great QB's who never had the supporting cast to win a ring.

Would Marino trade his numbers for a ring?  Yes, but that doesn't mean its his fault he doesn't have one.  

But Trent Dilfer is glad you think he was a better QB than Marino...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 23, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> Lots a folks didn't think he would get anywhere near Herschell's numbers in college either...



he's the next Mike Alstott: touchdown vulture.


----------



## DeWalt (Apr 23, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> he's the next Mike Alstott: touchdown vulture.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 23, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Dan Marino would disagree, along with all of the other great QB's who never had the supporting cast to win a ring.
> 
> Would Marino trade his numbers for a ring?  Yes, but that doesn't mean its his fault he doesn't have one.
> 
> But Trent Dilfer is glad you think he was a better QB than Marino...



Spoken like a true pocket protected stat geek

you're telling me Jeff George is a Great QB???

Last I looked, Football is indeed a team effort,....Marino was a great passer, not a winner,...the only time in his career that he ever won a meaningful game with last minute heroics was against UGA.
You can argue stats all you want,...I'll take winners


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 23, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Spoken like a true pocket protected stat geek
> 
> you're telling me Jeff George is a Great QB???
> 
> ...



Like I said, you can have Dilfer, I'll take Marino.  Let's line em up and play.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 23, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *I wonder why it is that those of you who profess not to "hate" Tebow but just are "so tired of hearing about him", make it a point to read and respond to every thread that has "Tebow" in the title.
> 
> This thread for example started after 10pm last night and has already generated over 70 posts.
> And you wonder why the press continually writes about him.
> ...



Here's an idea for you, if you don't like what particular members of the forum have to say about your darling Timmy, either A.  Don't read their posts or B.  Put them on the ignore list.  It's that easy.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 23, 2010)

Hogtown said:


> You are spot on South GA.  I'm a Gator and I'm in G'ville. I will go on the record right now and say: I Hogtown, life-long Gator, am tired of hearing about Tebow. Great guy, great Gator, but give it a rest.  Lets talk about people who will be playing in the SEC in 2010.



At least there is somebody here who can take a step back and look at this without putting fandom first.  Being tired of hearing about him and hating him are two completely different things.  If I didn't know better I would think some of these boys were far left liberals.  The tea party says things that they don't like and dares dissagree with Obama so they are "full of hate." It's the same type of mentality.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 23, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Like I said, you can have Dilfer, I'll take Marino.  Let's line em up and play.



Doc,
It seems to me that you believe a QB's sole responsibility is to pass,...is that what you believe?


----------



## DeWalt (Apr 23, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Here's an idea for you, if you don't like what particular members of the forum have to say about your darling Timmy, either A.  Don't read their posts or B.  Put them on the ignore list.  It's that easy.



Why do you assume that I was referring to you?

Someone needs a nap...

If I was to put everyone on here that I disagree with on the ignore list it would be like they closed this place down.

No dawggies  

Besides, I like to hear all of the spinning and alibiing you been doin for the Dawgs who can't stay out of jail.
Lotsa fun watchin you chase yer tail.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 23, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Doc,
> It seems to me that you believe a QB's sole responsibility is to pass,...is that what you believe?



Leadership does not trump natural passing ability in the pro game.  Sorry, it doesn't.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 23, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> Why do you assume that I was referring to you?
> 
> Someone needs a nap...
> 
> ...



Where in that post did I say you were referring to me to me?

I hope that when I'm your age I don't act the way you do.


----------



## DeWalt (Apr 23, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Where in that post did I accuse you of talking to me?
> 
> I hope that when I'm your age I don't act the way you do.



*It would take a lot of growing up on your part....I just don't think it's gonna happen.....*


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 23, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Leadership does not trump natural passing ability in the pro game.  Sorry, it doesn't.



Natural passing ability wins Championships?...I'm sorry it doesn't...go check the numbers,...and by the way, you forgot to mention the QB's ability to get into and out of plays at the line of scrimmage, scramble?....intangibles? 
Doc...you're a numbers guy,...I'm a results guy...


----------



## waits (Apr 23, 2010)

*Sorry Guys*

I am a die hard Dawg Fan but how can you hate on a young man that we all wish our kids to be like. What is not to like about Tebow. A class guy that praises the lord instead of flashing gang signs. A young man who leads his team and takes ownership of his actions. A young man who doesn't make excuses. A young man who helps others in need. Did I mention that he is one heck of a football player. I am not tired of hearing about Tebow I am tired of hearing about:
Big Ben 
Micheal Vick
Tiger Woods
Ray Lewis


----------



## Buck (Apr 23, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *I wonder why it is that those of you who profess not to "hate" Tebow but just are "so tired of hearing about him", make it a point to read and respond to every thread that has "Tebow" in the title.
> 
> This thread for example started after 10pm last night and has already generated over 70 posts.
> And you wonder why the press continually writes about him.
> ...



I guess the same reason Gators couldn't stay out of Knowshon threads a few years ago.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 23, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *It would take a lot of growing up on your part....I just don't think it's gonna happen.....*



Just because you are 87 years old doesn't mean you are "grown up."


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 23, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Natural passing ability wins Championships?...I'm sorry it doesn't...go check the numbers,...and by the way, you forgot to mention the QB's ability to get into and out of plays at the line of scrimmage, scramble?....intangibles?
> Doc...you're a numbers guy,...I'm a results guy...



I like championships as much as anybody... but I realize in the pro game that a QB has to make the throws in order to move his team.  There are very few gimmicks in the NFL to make up for those lacking abilities.  Receivers aren't wide open in the NFL, the jump pass doesn't work.  The LB's aren't afraid of you.

You want to check the numbers?  The record holders?  Brett Favre, Tom Brady, Peyton Manning, John Elway, etc.

Steve Young had tremendous accuracy, although he didn't have a rocket arm.  Kinda same with Montana.

Now, did all of these guys also have tremendous "intangibles?"  Yes.  They could read defenses like crazy (especially Peyton and a guy I left off, Jim Kelly.)  Favre could improvise like no other.  Elway and Montana were insanely clutch.

But they never would have gotten the chance to be clutch or read a defense if they couldn't make the throws.

Tim Tebow, right now, doesn't know how to read NFL defenses for a pro-style offense.  He will no longer be the biggest guy on the field and be trucking over LB's.  He is not fast enough to run around them (a la Mike Vick).  When in doubt in college, Tebow could always audible to a speed option or QB sneak from the 'gun.  Is that going to cut it in the League?

Once and for all, I'm not cheering against Tebow.  I like him, love his stance for Christ, and love his hard work and clean nose.  I just don't think he'll be a great NFL QB and I think its a huge gamble by Denver to trade 3 or 4 picks in a draft this deep to get a 1st round pick and use it to draft a project QB when they already have Orton and Quinn.


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 23, 2010)

"Once and for all, I'm not cheering against Tebow. I like him, love his stance for Christ, and love his hard work and clean nose. I just don't think he'll be a great NFL QB and I think its a huge gamble by Denver to trade 3 or 4 picks in a draft this deep to get a 1st round pick and use it to draft a project QB when they already have Orton and Quinn."

Thank you... Couldn't have said it better myself!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 23, 2010)

...an all I'm saying is, it is laughable to hear people state that Tebow can't make an accurate throw, I saw him make many crucial accurate throws...in tight coverage.
Is he a "risk" yep, just like 90% of the other draftees.
None of your affore mentioned QB's started as rookies, and I certainly don't expect Tebow to be any different in that regard.
I too tire of hearing "Tebow, Tebow" all the time, but to hear people predict that he will be an abject failure is ludicrous...

If however he turns out to be a failure, I'll be the first to say that I was wrong...my suspicion is that if he becomes a success, I won't be hearing the same from many of you.


----------



## tjl1388 (Apr 23, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Spoken like a true pocket protected stat geek
> 
> you're telling me Jeff George is a Great QB???
> 
> ...



Marino is only #1 all time in the NFL for 4th quarter comebacks....yeah..he's a straight Reggie Ball in the clutch..

Your right, football is a team effort...Marino never had a team around him worth a crud other than the 84 team that ran into Montana and the 49'ers.   If your gonna knock a QB, you would be much better served to pick on someone a little more Tebow's size...like saaay.. Byron Leftwith.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 23, 2010)

tjl1388 said:


> Marino is only #1 all time in the NFL for 4th quarter comebacks....yeah..he's a straight Reggie Ball in the clutch..
> 
> Your right, football is a team effort...Marino never had a team around him worth a crud other than the 84 team that ran into Montana and the 49'ers.   If your gonna knock a QB, you would be much better served to pick on someone a little more Tebow's size...like saaay.. Byron Leftwith.



Not knocking Marino at all,...in fact he is one of my Fav's.
But the truth is, he never made it to the show after his dance with Montana. (and he did have a team or two who could have gone)
I am in no way comparing him with Tebow either,...I know subtleties are difficult for you, that bright miami sun is harsh try some of these..


----------



## tjl1388 (Apr 23, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Not knocking Marino at all,...in fact he is one of my Fav's.
> But the truth is, he never made it to the show after his dance with Montana. (and he did have a team or two who could have gone)
> I am in no way comparing him with Tebow either,...I know subtleties are difficult for you, that bright miami sun is harsh try some of these..



I don't do subtle so I'll make this simple for you.

Learn how to read..I don't live in Miami.

Tebow is a waste of a pick in the first round...an unequivocal outright waste.

He is not Marino....not even in the same universe

He is not Vick...Vick had a better arm and could take a snap under center.

I eagerly await the day Tebow tries to run through a LB or outrun a DE at the NFL level.  I will take pride in watching him fail.  I am not gonna sugar coat it.  The only good I can see coming from him being picked so high is the positive impact it will have on his missionary work.

I am a God fearing man and I respect his religion but I also don't appreciate the way he tries to ram it down everyone's throat.  He sounds like a teleprompter when he speaks and spews his "I" and "with all my heart" bullcrap.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 23, 2010)

tjl1388 said:


> I will take pride in watching him fail.
> 
> I am a God fearing man and I respect his religion but I also don't appreciate the way he tries to ram it down everyone's throat.  He sounds like a teleprompter when he speaks and spews his "I" and "with all my heart" bullcrap.



Wow!  That's sad.


----------



## Swamprat (Apr 23, 2010)

He won the Heisman....his fate is sealed as far as being a NFL QB which means he will not do squat.

Think about folks....Roger Staubach as a Heisman winner from Navy was the last NFL QB to have success in the NFL and there has been some mighty talented Heisman QB's since then.

I guess you could throw Jim Plunkett, Testaverde, and Flutie in the mix but for the long haul they did not reach Staubach's status.


----------



## DeWalt (Apr 23, 2010)

tjl1388 said:


> I don't do subtle so I'll make this simple for you.
> 
> Learn how to read..I don't live in Miami.
> 
> ...



*Did somebody miss happy hour?*


----------



## Buck (Apr 23, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> Y'all heard about this John Brantley kid....



Why, yes...  Yes, I have...


----------



## tjl1388 (Apr 23, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> Y'all heard about this John Brantley kid....



Now your talking someone with an NFL future.  That kid is going to be a top 5 pick.


----------



## chadair (Apr 23, 2010)

Swamprat said:


> He won the Heisman....his fate is sealed as far as being a NFL QB which means he will not do squat.
> 
> Think about folks....Roger Staubach as a Heisman winner from Navy was the last NFL QB to have success in the NFL and there has been some mighty talented Heisman QB's since then.
> 
> I guess you could throw Jim Plunkett, Testaverde, and Flutie in the mix but for the long haul they did not reach Staubach's status.



I was thinkin Theisman won a heisman??


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 23, 2010)

chadair said:


> I was thinkin Theisman won a heisman??



negative.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 24, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I like championships as much as anybody... but I realize in the pro game that a QB has to make the throws in order to move his team.  There are very few gimmicks in the NFL to make up for those lacking abilities.  Receivers aren't wide open in the NFL, the jump pass doesn't work.  The LB's aren't afraid of you.
> 
> You want to check the numbers?  The record holders?  Brett Favre, Tom Brady, Peyton Manning, John Elway, etc.
> 
> ...



Wow.  Great post Jared.  That's all I'm saying.  I don't hate Tim Tebow and it's annoying having to listen to the school girl whining about "hate" just because I don't think he's going to translate well to the league.  Guess what?  Tons of other talented college qbs have gone to the NFL and had a rough go of it.  As much as some of yall like to think that Tebow is special and different from any qb in the history of the game, there is no way that you can say he has any more going for him than Casey Weldon, Danny Weurfel, Eric Zeier, Heath Shuler (democrat turn coat), Matt Lienart, etc. etc.  There are lots of guys that were great college qbs but for whatever reason, they don't make it in the league.  Most of those guys didn't rely on running as much as Tebow did either. In the cases of Weldon and Weurfel, they had taken most of their college snaps out of the shot gun.

If Tebow makes it, I'll cheer him on.  But I don't think it's gonna work out for him.  So enough with all the "You just hate him.  You don't want hope and change"  nonsense.  Think about how ridiculous that makes you sound to be so in the tank for the guy that you think anybody who thinks his game won't translate is guilty of hate speech.  Come on people.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 24, 2010)

tjl1388 said:


> I don't do subtle so I'll make this simple for you.
> 
> Learn how to read..I don't live in Miami.
> 
> ...





 I could care less where you actually live

...but McDonough seems appropriate...



But please do continue with your rants,...they brighten my day,...makes me realize someone in this world is more miserable than me

edited for personal attack


----------



## DeWalt (Apr 24, 2010)

*  

Only thing I give him credit for is being honest, more than you can say about some on here who profess to admire him and then look to take shots at every opportunity.*


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 24, 2010)

Where'd you learn them words?


----------



## tjl1388 (Apr 24, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> I could care less where you actually live
> 
> ...but McDonough seems appropriate...
> 
> ...


 

Objective?  Where does it say I have to be that?


----------



## grandall1983 (Apr 24, 2010)

I wanted Tebow to go to the Vikings, and then I wanted the Vikings to pick up Toby Gierheart from Stanford. I got one of the two, but I just don't see Denver being a good place for Tebow.


----------



## golffreak (Apr 26, 2010)

As a lifelong Denver fan, I guess I'm going to have to find a way to pull for Tebow. Nothing against him personally, just tired of hearing all of the hype. Be interesting to see what they do with him, having just picked up Brady Quinn from Cleveland.


----------



## CFGD (Apr 26, 2010)

wonder if the tebow haters would have felt the same way if he would have signed for "your school"?


----------



## whitworth (Apr 26, 2010)

*I heard Denver*

is getting the Salvation army as backup.


----------

